# tender full



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

ever notice that all steam tenders seem to have a Full load of coal or wood !! making a 0-6-0 w/the coal binker almost empty !!


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

A full load of coal gives you more space to hide things. Batteries, DCC, sound systems, etc.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've done one half-full (or is that half-empty?) tender. It's on my K-27. But then again, that's a cavernous tender with plenty of room for batteries and electronics even if I were to model a completely empty coal bunker. I agree--it's not something you often see modeled, and looks pretty cool when you see it. I keep meaning to shoot some pictures of it... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

Just to prove that there's always an exception to the rule...




























Here's some shots of my T-19 (a Berlyn) that, like your K-27, has lots of extra room in the tender. I decided to model it something less than full of fuel because I had also noticed that all you ever see, for the most part anyway, is chock-full tenders and - you know me - I always like to be different.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed that early on, so when I scratch-built 2 tenders from information I found right here at MLS, I made one of them only half loaded. Train friends kept teasing me, "She's not going far on that." I said, "She's already *been* far on that."


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my Aristo Pacific and tender. I modified the coal load and also took of the coal pusher and the hump for the track pan water intake. It doesn't take too many miles on the road for the coal pile to go down. If I recall I think that the Lionel Atlantic had a somewhat depleted coal pile.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Big Dude, sure would like to know about the engineer, looks truly lifelike! Really like that tender detail. And, where do you get the coal? is it actual coal or synthetic? Bill


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a photo of Geoff's tender at RGSEast last weekend as I knew there was a thread somewhere about partially filled tenders.

This is real coal, and it isn't glued in (as we discovered when the tender rolled off the track onto its side.) Geoff wants to keep the coal looking shiny and not dusty. How'd that for dedication to fidelity?


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

_Geoff wants to keep the coal looking shiny and not dusty. How'd that for dedication to fidelity? _

I'm not sure about that being true to fidelity. If it's anthracite burning engine, then the coal might have more shine. But coal in the tender is likely full of coal dust and cinders from the stack. Your mileage may vary, but much of the coal that I've shoveled is not very shiny coming from the tender. When the injector is running we usually would turn on the "sprinklers" in the coal bunker to wash down the coal to reduce coal dust and cinders. So I guess washing the coal is true to fidelity. 


Tom


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

1. The real reason - loose loads make for more realistic wrecks. 

2. Glued down coal looks glued down and is the definition of a "dirt trap" attracting un-prototypical debris. 
Simply stirring up the loose load refreshes the look of various sized clumps & plenty of coal dust. 

3. Umm, I forgot. Oops.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

loose loads make for more realistic wrecks 
Now that I can vouch for!


----------

